# ISO Garlic Bread recipes



## garythomashardacre (May 15, 2008)

I am interested in finding the best recipe out there for italian garlic bread.

One of my favorite side dishes also is a version with cheese on top and the right kind of cheese to use.

Thanks

Gary Thomas Hardacre


----------



## suziquzie (May 15, 2008)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/need-help-garlic-bread-44409.html

Many versions of Garlic Bread.
Generally for a garlic cheese bread you would use mozzarella cheese.


----------



## Jeff G. (May 15, 2008)

My favorite Roast a head of garlic in the oven along with a some fennel and onion.   Place the cleaned garlic, the fennel and onion in a food processor and add butter. 3 times as much garlic as fennel and onion.   Process until smooth. 

Spread that on the bread, sprinkly with mozzarella and broil until the cheese melts.


----------



## *amy* (May 15, 2008)

garythomashardacre said:


> I am interested in finding the best recipe out there for italian garlic bread.
> 
> One of my favorite side dishes also is a version with cheese on top and the right kind of cheese to use.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to Discuss Cooking, Gary.

My fave garlic (cheese) bread is from a restaurant called The Smokehouse in So California. Wish I knew their recipe. Have tried to duplicate it at home many times. 

I've played around with this one, making a few changes.

SMOKE HOUSE GARLIC BREAD

Drizzle the garlic butter over a halved (horizontally) loaf of Italian bread. Sprinkle with flat leaf parsley, shredded mild cheddar cheese and grated Parmesan. (Mozzarella just blands it out for me.) Sprinkle with paprika, and place under the broiler till cheese is melted & the bread is crispy. I'm still trying to perfect the recipe. If anyone knows The Smokehouse version, would love their original recipe.


----------



## garythomashardacre (May 15, 2008)

Many thanks, I look forward to trying all your recipes.

mmmmm 

Gary Thomas Hardacre


----------



## college_cook (May 15, 2008)

I like to keep mine simple-  mash approximately equal parts of softened butter and roasted garlic until it's a mostly homogenous paste.  Smear this on your italian bread and season with S+P.  Pop your bread under a hot broiler, maybe 3 inches away from the heating element.  When your butter has melted and the garlic barely begins to brown, pull the bread out, and top with grated parmigiano reggiano, pop it back under the broiler until the cheese starts to brown in spots.

Incredibly easy, incredibly tasty, but definitely not for those concerned about their waist.


----------



## Caine (May 16, 2008)

Start with a good loaf of ITALIAN, not French, bread. Slice the loaf open from end to end. Apply butter liberally to the cut side of each half of the loaf. Sprinkle with granulated garlic or garlic powder (DO NOT USE GALRIC SALT!) to taste. Srpinkle generously with grated parmagiana cheese. Place under broiler and broil until bread toasts, butter melts, and the cheese become brown. Place cut ends together to reform the loaf, and slice diagonally into generous pieces.


----------



## elaine l (May 16, 2008)

I like to add provolone to mine.  Dip in sauce.  Yum.


----------

